# My new Taylor



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

514 CE Limited Mahogeny on Mahogney


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice 

Taylor's play and sound great ...

*MB*


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Nice Axe!! I have a '98 514C that has alot of road miles on it and plays and sound better now than when I bought it.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

congrats! How's that all hog sound? Looks delicious.
Speaking of Taylor's, I've got a mid '90s, cool maple 612, custom called a Cotten special.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's a pretty guitar for sure.

TH


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice........


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Congrats on the new Axe:cheers: beautiful guitar.....I love my Taylor


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Wow, that's a beauty. Congrats!


----------

